# caves and caverns



## Mikegives (May 23, 2016)

hi there, I'm just in the middle of cycling my new 90g tank that I'm going to be stocking with peacocks and haps and I'm having an issue deciding on whats "best" for the fish as far as rock scaping goes. I'm more of a keep it simple guy ie: a couple hiding spaces but mostly sight line interference but i have heard the more caves and caverns the better for the fish. so any direction or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Aaron S (Apr 4, 2015)

I think you will find that peacocks and haps do not really care for the rock work. Mbuna are the ones that really like hiding beside/under/around rocks. I would say if you really like the minimalist design then go for it. I would get 2 main rocks - one that will go 70-80% of the way to the top of the tank and one that will go 50-60% of the way and place them such that the tank is divided (visually) in thirds from both the front and the sides. That should do some decent line of sight blocks. Feel free to add some stones that are 3 or 4 inches sporadically in the tank to make some tighter spaces for insecure fish to hide. That should be sufficient.

Many people on here have mbuna and thus prefer to put massive amounts of rocks in the tank for hiding spaces.


----------



## Pdxmonkeyboy (Oct 17, 2016)

I hear that quite bit that the item water dwellers don't care for rocks and caves. In my tank however I have about 9 or 10 caves built into my 3d background. The only mbuna I have is a yellow lab and he does like the caves but so do all the other fish. There is ALWAYS a hap or peacock in one of the caves.

not trying to start a debate, just an observation really. my rank is a little crowded so perhaps they need a resting place out of way but the definately get used a lot.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Some peacocks are cave dwellers but in general a hap/peacock tank needs more open swimming space than rock and mbuna need more rock than open swimming space.

Take a look at some of Ad Konings pictures/videos of haps/peacocks versus mbuna in the wild to feel more comfortable with that concept.


----------



## CeeJay (Aug 16, 2016)

I put all my rocks to the back of the tank and left the whole front tank open. Most haps and peacocks swim in the open area. If they get scared they head for cover. So the less rock the better for haps. They pace back and forth from top to bottom and side to side. Just use your rock to make your tank look good and don't worry about caves for hiding you want your fish were you can see them.


----------



## FishAddictsGCCA (Mar 27, 2017)

My wife and I have redone our cichlid tank


----------

